# Kyokpa and Kyoruki from 3rd geup testing



## Dirty Dog (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's some clips from our school most recent testing.

My son doing Kicho Il Jang for his 9th geup.

[yt]g5E5h-h-WwM[/yt]

And his step behind sidekick break. The hot blond green belt sitting in the lower right hand corner of the screen is my wife. 

[yt]i8bfMa2zAAs[/yt]

Me doing Palgwe forms 2, 4 and 6 for 3rd geup.

[yt]p0h_4gTykC4[/yt]

Kyokpa. Yes, I know I extended my leg way too soon on the spinning heal kicks. Nerves... I was expecting the roundhouse break (that's what the application said) but Sabumnim decided to let me do a couple extra.

[yt]rj_y17TOjkQ[/yt]

Kyoruki. I think I look pretty sloppy here. Pretty tired. I probably should not do an hour long class before testing, but I hate to miss even one class.

[yt]imd5iA4ZOkA[/yt]


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good, although I am unfamiliar with the forms you seemed to keep your "wits" about you and tried to perform crisp techniques. Thank you for sharing!


----------

